# Blackberry 10 support



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone had success streaming on a BB 10 device. I have been able to successfully install the app and browse my recorded shows and schedule but can not stream any recorded shows over wifi or cell network, it just keep going into a buffer and when it does load a frame after a few minutes it is just one frame. Android runtime is 4.3 so i would assume it is compatible. Really a shame was hoping to use this on travel.


----------



## runningrhino (Dec 3, 2007)

I would love to see Blackberry 10 support also. I have a Passport and it tries to stream on the older Tivo app but it is like one frame at a time and on the new Tivo app I get error code E=41 V=-1.

Thoughs?


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

same error and issue. I called Tivo and got the we don't support blackberry answer. We are on our own


----------

